# Danielle Fishel arrested



## noahlowryfan (Dec 22, 2007)

Boy Meets World star, Danielle Fishel, got arrested for drunken driving.


----------



## dizzygoo82 (Dec 22, 2007)

topanga?!!?!?  NOOO!!!


----------



## noahlowryfan (Dec 22, 2007)

this news is posted on Yahoo!


----------



## kimmy (Dec 23, 2007)

my mom used to do sewing for her. she was a bitch. so is karma. i'm glad cops are finally arresting stars for dui...for the longest time they just all got away with it.


----------



## liv (Dec 23, 2007)

I thought she was really annoying most of the time on Boy Meets World.  Cory could've done so much better, she got my damn nerves.  

Awaiting the mugshot....


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 23, 2007)

she's annoying in real life. She talks a lot and fast and in a high pitched, too-chipper voice.

Im getting tired of celebrities.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 23, 2007)

a washed up has ben child star got arrested? 


..definitely not news.


I agree with Cantaffordmac. I'm tired of stupid celebs too


----------



## CandyKisses1018 (Dec 27, 2007)

i heard t hat she died.. then i found out that the person who told me that is a dumbass.. lmao cuz i saw her on the tyra show like 2 weeks later! 

when I heard she died I was like.. TOPANGA? MY LOVE IDOL? sad.


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Jan 26, 2008)

Ugh anyone who drives drunk in my opinion is a loser lol don't endanger my life for your good time aholes


----------



## CaraAmericana (Jan 26, 2008)

Is this like the 'in' thing now, to be famous/infamous and drive while intoxicated or high? I lost a good friend because she chose to drive drunk as I am sure there are a quiet a few of us here who have experience lost from DD. I hate hearing about people getting off just because of who they are.


----------

